

Easter egg: Desk photo varies based on referrer (e.g. HN, Reddit, Fark, xkcd) - jawns
http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/06/13/engineers-take-a-stand/

======
jawns
If you don't know how to spoof the referrer, you can also pass it as a query
parameter. For instance:

[http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/06/13/engineers-
take-a-...](http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/06/13/engineers-take-a-
stand/?HTTP_REFERER=http://www.slashdot.org)

[http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/06/13/engineers-
take-a-...](http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/06/13/engineers-take-a-
stand/?HTTP_REFERER=http://www.facebook.com)

------
jawns
There are about a dozen variations in all.

